
Twelve Fancy Chrome DevTools Tips - bubble_boi
https://hackernoon.com/twelve-fancy-chrome-devtools-tips-dc1e39d10d9d#.ie25mcy2i
======
anotheryou
For (S)CSS there is a nice auto-update function, so you don't need to reload
the the page. Very very hand for app-like stuff with complex states that don't
provide deep-linking. In Canary you can even save the edits in the source
files, but for both mapping to your source files is a bit of a hassle.

Must have for SCSS are of course the source-maps, but I guess that's well
known.

If you have an Android phone and USB-debugging enabled, you can inspect your
mobile site on the actual device (inspector -> kebab menu dots -> more tools
-> inspect devices...)

------
generj
The device frame screenshot is a really nice feature.

A couple weeks ago I found out that using $x in the Chrome and Firefox console
lets you select and highlight an element using XPath.

Lot's of cool stuff hidden in the dev tools.

